# Schengen visa process for UK spouse visa holder



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi again everyone ,

Needed some help. My husband and I will be travelling to Spain this summer for a week. I have previously applied for 2 schengen visas via French consulate in the past (when i was on a uk student visa )but have no experience with Spanish one.

From my understanding I may not have to pay usual visa fees due to my status as a ul citizen spouse ? Am I right ?

Main question is , will I have to travel to London to apply for a schengen visa from the Spanish consulate? I don't think there will be a postal application option ?

Any assistance on what documents they will ask of me? We will have our trip booking confirmation from trave agent and marriage certificate from India along with passports and photos. 

Am I missing anything ? most importantly - does my indian marriage certificate , which is in english , need to be translated to Spanish or need to be stamped by a British official or anything ? 

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Where do you live? If you live in North of England and Scotland, you apply to the Spanish Consulate in Edinburgh. It has VFS application centre in Edinburgh and Manchester.
You have to apply in person, but you don't have to go through booking system run by VFS Global and instead can apply by letter to the consulate, when you are usually given an appointment within 2 weeks to get your biometrics taken. There are no fees as you are married to a UK citizen. Your marriage certificate probably needs to be apostilled. 
Booking an appointment and visa application fee


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

I live in the North of England so Manchester would be a great option for me . Thank you.

Any idea how or where my marriage certificate can be apostilled? I will go to the Spanish consulate website to see how to apply now. Thank you for the tip on not having to go through VFS.

Is there a time limit on how much before my trip I can apply or can I apply in Feb for a trip in July? Only reason I ask is due to having to take time off from work .


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Also Joppa , do I need to produce bank statements to prove funds and ties to UK evidence such as job and mortgage papers etc ?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

also ,sorry, the link you kindly posted doesn't mention Manchester and Edinburgh centres but only a VFS centre in London?

Will have to search for the right page perhaps


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

aah so should I send a letter to the Spanish consulate requesting an appointment? and they will then give me an appointment at VFS Manchester? is this just a generic letter requesting a tourist visa appointment for spouse of uk national? 

does the letter need to include any passport details or any application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

For Edinburgh/Manchester: Visa and Entry Requirements
There may be a facility to give your biometrics in Manchester even for direct application to the consulate. Wait to hear from the consulate if you need any other documents. 
Apostille is done through the country that issued the document, so you may have to ask the Indian High Commission about it.
I suggest you study the websites and direct any query to the consulate, as I know no better than you and am just reading off the same web pages.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

this is what it says on the Indian high commission website regarding apostillising documents in uk -

"India and the UK are members of the Hague 'Apostille' Convention of 1961, abolishing the requirement of further legalization of foreign public documents that are already apostilled. As such, High Commission of India, London will not re-authenticate a public document that has been apostilled (i.e. legally attested, authenticated) by the competent authorities of the UK government. A document apostilled by the competent authorities of UK Government is entitled to recognition in India and no further attestation or legalization of the apostilled document by the High Commission of India in London or its Consulates in Birmingham or Edinburgh is required. Similarly, a document apostilled by the competent authorities of Indian Government is entitled to recognition in UK and no further attestation or legalization of the apostilled document by the High Commission of India in London or its Consulates in Birmingham or Edinburgh is required"

wonder if Spanish consulate would fall under this too ? or perhaps not as the agreement is between India and uk?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to ask the Spanish consulate about it. Often separate legalisation is required when using a document from another country, so there needs to be a separate Spanish - Indian agreement to abolish legalisation.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

yes what you say makes sense. I will call the Spanish consulate tomorrow and pose all these questions , namely :

1) does my indian marriage certificate in English language need to be apostilled ?

2) can I apply for my visa 6 months in advance to the trip?

3) do I need supporting docs such as bank statements and employment letter and payslips ?

4) Is it possible to make the application at Manchester or does it have to be Edinburgh .


if in the mean time any indian with experience in this or any mod with further answers stumbles upon my post please do share . 

Thank you for your help Joppa. will ring the Spanish consulate tomorrow! !


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

any advice on contact numbers for spanish consulate? 

every number online seems busy and appears to be for VFS and not actually the consulate?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok good news! The French visa process seems the easiest. They have even confirmed that the marriage certificate need not be apostilled!

Only problem is- we haven't planned a trip to France 

I could possibly go to France to visit my friends in Marseille, however, my husband would certainly not be travelling with me on this trip due to work commitments. So now my question is, if I am travelling to France on my own, am I still eligible for a free visa? 

Or will I be expected to pay?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

To apply at French consulate, France has to be your main destination, staying the longest, or if your stay is of equal length, first country of arrival. 
You should still get the visa free as family member of EU national.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank Joppa. we have decided to go via Spanish route in the end. not bothering with fitting another trip in before Spain. 


however , when I spoke to VFS people , they don't seem to agree that it's free for EU citizen spouses ..... even on their official website they don't say that spouses of EU citizens are exempt. was wondering if I took a print out of official Spanish consulate website and showed them whwre it says it's free during my appointment, they might accept it??

I guess my only other option is to either bite the bullet and pay the money or apply via letter to Spanish consulate direct and ask them for an appointment. .... hmm wonder which is the better option .....


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think VFS will still charge so the only way to get it free is to apply direct to Edinburgh consulate, which may mean having to give biometrics there so really no savings if you incur travel costs.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

hmm yes I think you're right. but they have a consulate in London too and being in West Yorkshire, I believe London would be my closest option. could drive down to London. .. hmm decisions decisions. 

In good news - our indian marriage certifcate is accepted without need of apostille  silver lining and all that


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Just wanted to update- It seems we are taking two steps forward and one step back each time with this issue....

Just as we decided that we will go forward with a Spanish application, it now seems that the Spanish consulate do not accept travel agent bookings?? WHAT?

They want us to have flight bookings with the carrier and hotel bookings directly with the hotel too? So in essence, the package holiday deal my husband and I are getting with a group of friends is ineligible for Schengen visa purposes? I could honestly cry.

I know it's only a holiday but it is one I would rather like to go on! Back to exploring France as first port of entry and booking an expensive holiday to France instead.... Feeling really let down.

Anyone else have any opinions on this? On whether the Spanish will view EU spouse's Schengen visa applications differently? Views welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you apply directly to the Spanish consulate as family member of EU citizen, you don't need things like booked accommodation or flights. As stated on their website, just write a letter to them and wait for their response. If you apply through VFS, then they only do normal Schengen visa application and you need proof of direct hotel booking etc. They are not being awkward - that's what the EU requires.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Can I ask, if France is my first port of entry but is only a 2 night trip, and Spain is my second destination (a few months down the line), with a 1 week holiday, would I be expected to apply at France or Spain?

Obviously with Spain's convoluted rules, I would prefer to apply with France , and I have actually had 2 successful Schengen visas with them in the past!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Spain, under the Schengen rule, though they MAY make an exception for family member of an EU (including UK) citizen.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

yes what you say makes sense Joppa.

I think we will apply directly to Spanish consulate via a letter then. 

so in essence , as my trip will be end of July , I could post a letter to Spanish consulate London in May saying my name, trip details, visa request details , spouses details etc, and requesting an appointment ?


then they will respond to me with an appointment within 2 weeks and I will go down on the date they have specified with a fully completed visa application and minimum supporting details including proof of my marriage to my EU spouse . drive to London, hand in everything including my passport and they post my passport back with hopefully a schengen visa stamped in? 

You are a God send Joppa. if Karma is actually a thing , you are very much in the green I would say haha


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, if all goes well! Remember they are very busy in spring/summer at the peak travel season. Normally you can't apply more than 3 months before your proposed trip.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

perfect !! my trip is on 25th July so I think I'll post the letter on 25th April itself , just to give them enough time !!! 

I am sure I will be back again to just give me document list a check. wish there was a way to contact the consulate directly! ! might try to find some numbers or e mail addresses for them online.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Most busy embassies/consulates don't have the staff to answer visa questions on the phone or by email. That's why many have moved to contract a commercial organisation to handle visa applications. 
The phone number of Spanish Consulate in Draycott Place is 020 7589 8989, but I doubt very much if they answer visa questions.
From Spanish Government page:
SPANISH CONSULATES IN THE UK 

CONSULATE GENERAL IN LONDON

20 Draycott Place, London SW3 2RZ
Tel: 020 7589 8989
Fax: 020 7581 7888 
[email protected] 

CONSULATE GENERAL IN EDINBURGH

63 North Castle Street
Edinburgh EH2 3LJ
Tel. 0131 220 1843 
Fax: 0131 226 4568 
[email protected]


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Joppa,

Just going through Spain VFS site and came across the following-

Original and photocopy of the Libro de Familia book/document, applicable to family members of Spanish Nationals. (if Libro De Familia document is not available/provided, applicant is not eligible to apply under the EU Spouse category and must apply as Tourist and provide the full documentation

Seeing as I will be applying as an EU Spouse, will I have to fill this Libro de Familia booklet do you think?


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Documents required to bring on the appointment date

Should I be following instructions on the above Spanish consulate page? For a EU / EEA Spouse visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You don't have Spanish Family Book as you are married to a Briton. 
Yes, the list of documents for spouse of an EEA citizen.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Brilliant! Thanks Joppa! Makes life a lot easier!

Actually, my research has bought something else to light too. VFS DO EU/EEA Spouse visas too! The only reason I wasn't getting answers for those from them was because I kept enquiring after a Schengen/ tourist visa. 

They have a whole separate section dedicated to EU/EEA spouse visa applications which mentions the visa will be free of cost and details the same documents as those asked by the Spanish consulate.

So might go with them... Anyway that's a question for closer to the time. Just thinking that VFS may have more appointment slots as opposed to the Spanish consulate is all.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

OK : UPDATE

Not sure if anyone is reading this, and if it might help someone in the future if they search for this process but I will update anyway, just in case----

The best way to get in touch with Spanish consulate for visa related questions in via e mail. They usually respond within 48 hours latest.

Their responses are very helpful and detailed with documents etc attached explaining the hows , whats, whens and wheres.

For a EU spouse visa situation, all you need is to book an appointment with either Spanish Consulate in London or Edinburgh (depending on your location in UK and which jurisdiction you fall under). This appointment needs to be booked online. The link to the online booking system is on the Spanish consulate website, so that is easier.

Again reiterating- this is NOT the VFS process, but rather the actual consulate application process. Much more recommended in terms of speed of visa return and the length of documents required are much much shorter.

Basically what Joppa has been saying all along really! Only difference is that now there is an online appointment system for the Spanish consulate.

I will be applying in May, as that is 3 months before my trip, although they do not ask for ANY documents related to the trip at all. They only want my EU spouse and my passports, my UK spouse visa, application form, photo, marriage certificate (in either Spanish or English) and a bill to prove that we both reside a the same residence (so should have both our names on it)

That's all. So in theory they wouldn't even know what date it is we were planning to travel....

Ok will post again after my experience at the appointment.


----------

